# Where to buy a mattress?



## Longhorn

OK, I have been here a week and have seen no mattress stores that sell name brand ie Serta, Sealy, Temperpedic, Sterns and Foster etc. I have an old back and it needs a good place to sleep....where are all the stores? I have been to 4 malls and haven't noticed a store with anything I have ever heard of...Mattress giant I assume doesn't exist here. Freakin Texas has a mattress store on every other corner it seems 

ps, I am staying in a company furnished villa for now but will be moving into my own place sometime in September so I am just here pre-shopping for my move.


----------



## cairogal

Previously I bought my mattress at Pan Emirates. I don't think I've ever seen the popular mattress brands from home, but that doesn't mean that they don't exist.


----------



## Longhorn

Cool, thanks I will check them out. I know they have some at Ikea but I don't think they are all that good on the back. It's weird that there are a ton of malls and shopping here but very little variety, just the same thing in every store. I haven't really even seen that many different mens clothing stores. None of the normal styles I am used to seeing etc. I thought Dubai was a shopping mecca, turns out it is a bunch of the same thing wrapped in a very fancy facade...just my observation.


----------



## cairogal

> I thought Dubai was a shopping mecca, turns out it is a bunch of the same thing wrapped in a very fancy facade...just my observation.


Very true, longhorn.


----------



## sgilli3

IKEA also sell mattresses (we are happy with ours bought there)
Carefour also sell them.
Hastens also sell nice (but hideously expensive) mattresses too.
Try :Homes R Us and Pan Emirates


----------



## cairogal

Home Centre, too. I would hesitate to buy from IKEA, only because while i like some of their stuff it can be a bit cheap. Mattress is the one thing you don't want to cheap out on.


----------



## Longhorn

Yes, Hastens is a good mattress, where are they located?


----------



## sgilli3

I wouldnt call IKEA mattresses cheap.
We bought the Hedfors spring mattress (very firm- as I have a dodgy back), and it was 1395 dhs


----------



## Longhorn

What is everyone doing in on a Friday night? I thought I was the only boring person in Dubai!


----------



## sgilli3

Longhorn said:


> Yes, Hastens is a good mattress, where are they located?


 It is near Amusement Whitewater and Dubai Library Distributors (they are on SZR), and Hastens is around the corner from them 
(Cement Factory rd...Al Quoz)


----------



## cairogal

sgilli3 said:


> I wouldnt call IKEA mattresses cheap.
> We bought the Hedfors spring mattress (very firm- as I have a dodgy back), and it was 1395 dhs


I know they sell expensive mattresses, but unlike other furniture shops which would sell name brand mattresses (vs. store brand), everything sold at IKEA is made by IKEA. In other words, they don't specialize in any one thing-least of all mattresses. Of course, the proof is in the pudding. If your mattress feels good in the long run, that's great! The above-mentioned, however, is what makes me hesitant to buy that particular piece of furniture from IKEA.


----------



## mazdaRX8

Longhorn said:


> What is everyone doing in on a Friday night? I thought I was the only boring person in Dubai!


Hey man, hit me up if you feel like a beer or five. I'm prolly gonna do something, dunno what yet. Maybe grab some booze at a bar and kick it. I think I already gave you my number.


----------



## dxbcamper

Two places I can recommend:

Aqua Sleep Sensation (waterbeds and regular mattresses)

PanEmirates (low price mattresses) 



Good luck in the UAE!


----------



## Longhorn

I'll check those places out, I went to the home center in mall of the emirates today and they had three to choose from, hard and lumpy, rock hard, and way overpriced orthopedic...the lack of choices here is something I am going to really work on getting used too!


----------



## EMAD75

Hi there, had the same issue when we were looking for a mattress! Try home are us in the mazaya centre, they have silent night mattresses. Also in Mazaya centre there is a mattress shop.

Good luck


----------



## Longhorn

Cool, haven't been to the mazaya centre yet, a new mall to discover...awesome


----------



## dxbcamper

*Price of Mattresses*

What do you guys consider expensive? I paid AED 8000 for my mattresses and am completely satisfied. When I first came to Dubai, I paid AED 1000 from Home Center and threw it out after a month.

Maybe you're right. It does seem like there is an absence of decent mattress shops in the UAE....perhaps it's an opportunity?


----------



## Longhorn

dxbcamper said:


> What do you guys consider expensive? I paid AED 8000 for my mattresses and am completely satisfied. When I first came to Dubai, I paid AED 1000 from Home Center and threw it out after a month.
> 
> Maybe you're right. It does seem like there is an absence of decent mattress shops in the UAE....perhaps it's an opportunity?


Considering you spend 1/3 of your life in bed I don't think there is too high a price to pay for a good mattress but I think that 8000-12000 AED is what I world normally expect to pay for a good quality mattress set.

I agree there is a huge opportunity for someone to start up a Sterns and Foster or similar mattress shop in Dubai.

I did find online a Swedish mattress dealer called Pedix that I am thinking about checking out but I may not take the risk and just ship one from the US while I am still here.


----------

